# Sublimation- the plowers friend !



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a shout out to our unheralded friend "Sammy Sublimation". Many times we receive the praise and adoration of our clients for the hard work we put into providing pristine bare pavement lots and walks . Sometimes we forget that when we finally sleep the deep sleep of the victorious snow/ice vanquisher there is a mighty force who continues to finish our work. He bends the rules of logic and is able to remove snow and ice from a stubborn and dangerous form and skip the melting step! What insane alchemy when the frozen elements are turned directly into a harmless gas. Many sense the change but it is a misty and almost imperceptible change that the ignorant masses are unaware of. But we know better! carry on Sammy!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Have you been visiting one of those new "recreational" shops over in MA? You can't bring it across state lines, you know.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You could’ve enjoyed it there.


----------

